# Chiappa Little Badger



## gilacr (Dec 30, 2013)

I wanted to do a review of this little survival rifle for people that would get the most out of it. 

I have been looking for a small rifle that I could fit into a get-home-bag. The problem I kept running into was they were still to bulky or the weight was to much. I ended up going instead with my Ruger MK I with a six inch barrel. I figured it was the best for the room I had. My bag is a 24 hour pack so once I place my other stuff in it not much room. After all I have to be able to keep it under the back seat of my truck and it is only to get me home, all though my wife says it has as much as my BOB just miniturized.

The other day I was in Cal-Ranch and saw a Chiapa Little Badger. It's designed to fold in half but can be easily disasembled to make it even more compact. I couldn't help my self and bought it. I have been very impressed with it to say the least! it has a rear peep sight, wire frame stock, a small back attached to the stock that hold a small cleaning kit and can easilly hold 50 rounds of ammunition. It also has attachment points for various accessories but, I left mine plain for size reasons. I was very impressed with its accuracy. I took it to the range and after a couple of boxes of ammo was shooting two inch wood blocks at 50 yards. Awesome little rabbit or squirl gun.

It is a single shot so my purpose for it was strickly small game in a survival situation, I also keep a Yugo underfolder under my back seat as my get-home-gun along with my 1911. Nothing says back off quite like an AK style rifle  . I will post some pics later on when I have a chance but I really wanted to let others that might be looking for what I was know about this little rifle. God Bless!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I'd DEFINITELY have to "add" a li'l something to it.... Kind of like this:










http://www.perfectunion.com/vb/rifl...backpacking-rifle-modification-project-4.html

artydance:


----------

